# Chips



## NoCarb (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello! 

I can easily quit bread, pasta, rice. But I find hard to quit chips. They seem necessary accompaniment for meat and any meal.

Are they really so bad for health and do they increase so badly insulin?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave W (Mar 5, 2017)

Chips are very high in carbohydrates ( = sugars) and whatever way prepared are over 30g/100g which is very high and not good for a diabetic diet. They won't increase 'insulin' but will push up blood glucose levels as will all carbohydrate foods. I had four small chips this evening as I was having a slightly more than usual carby meal. Haven't tested my BG as I don't want to know,as it will be higher than usual!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2017)

I've never heard anything about any food increasing insulin.  As diabetics it's food affecting BG that I'm bothered about.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 6, 2017)

NoCarb said:


> Hello!
> 
> I can easily quit bread, pasta, rice. But I find hard to quit chips. They seem necessary accompaniment for meat and any meal.


I know how you feel. I find it very hard to quit all 4, bread, pasta, rice and chips! I was a carbaholic. I am newly diagnosed Type 2 and have cut back drastically which I feel is a major achievement, but I can't envisage a life without chips. Is there a lower carb alternative out there? Maybe made from  parsnips, or something similar? 

Are you Type 2? How are you doing?


----------



## Ljc (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi, I know what you mean about chips,  Some people have sweet potato chips . I've decided just to cut down drastically on the amount of chips I have, inless I'm being very bad,   I have six chips once or twice a month.


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 6, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> I know how you feel. I find it very hard to quit all 4, bread, pasta, rice and chips! I was a carbaholic. I am newly diagnosed Type 2 and have cut back drastically which I feel is a major achievement, but I can't envisage a life without chips. Is there a lower carb alternative out there? Maybe made from  parsnips, or something similar?
> 
> Are you Type 2? How are you doing?


I find that the occasional small helping of oven chips is not too bad - and the M&S chilled diced rosemary potatoes are ok too. I went off sweet potatoes as they still spiked, as do more than a couple of roasted parsnips. The only way to tell is to try each food and test before and after.


----------



## BBarb (Mar 6, 2017)

Being newly diagnosed I bet you've been told you don't need to test, and haven't been supplies with a testing kit.  If this is the case, lease look online and buy one (sometimes you can get a free one, but they expect you to buy their test strips).
Then test - before eating chips (measured amount) 1hr after, and 2 hrs after - see how much they spike you.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi @BBarb I am living in Spain and have been given a testing kit. Yes they do spike me so I try to just have 5 or 6 chips, but would love a plateful, with curry sauce hmmm.


----------



## BBarb (Mar 6, 2017)

Wouldn't we all!
We do allow ourselves a few (one medium between us) once a month, and we use a sweet potato fried in dripping.  But I yearn for a chip butty on soggy white bread with salt and vinegar!  Ah well, no point really dying for a chip butty.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 6, 2017)

BBarb said:


> Wouldn't we all!
> We do allow ourselves a few (one medium between us) once a month, and we use a sweet potato fried in dripping.  But I yearn for a chip butty on soggy white bread with salt and vinegar!  Ah well, no point really dying for a chip butty.


Oh yes yes yes DROOL


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 6, 2017)

Most root veg can be chipped & much lower in carbs than potatoes.  I've had great success with celeriac or turnip (the white round thing with a purple end).  I've found perfectly acceptable replacements for all those nasty carby things (cauli rice, courgetti, Burgen bread or Lidl High Protein rolls).


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 6, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> celeriac or turnip (the white round thing with a purple end).


Found Celeriac a little too sweet, I'll give turnips a try though.....


----------



## Amigo (Mar 6, 2017)

I've still included the odd small portion of oven chips since diagnosis and fair better with them than bread, rice, mash or pasta.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 7, 2017)

I haven't seen celeriac here in Spain, or Burgen bread. They will be top of my shopping list when I get back to the UK.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 7, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> I haven't seen celeriac here in Spain, or Burgen bread. They will be top of my shopping list when I get back to the UK.


I  read  someone posting on another site that Lidl Protien Rolls are available in Spain, I have not tried them myself as i don't shop in LIdl.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 7, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I  read  someone posting on another site that Lidl Protien Rolls are available in Spain, I have not tried them myself as i don't shop in LIdl.


Really!!!? I have had a quick look and not seen them. The Spanish Lidls don't have the same stock as UK, but I will check again. Thanks for the advice x


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 8, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I  read  someone posting on another site that Lidl Protien Rolls are available in Spain, I have not tried them myself as i don't shop in LIdl.


I went to our local Lidl looking for these yesterday. Granted I don't know what they look like, but presumed they would be near the "normal" bread. No luck. Looks like I will have to wait till I get back to the UK.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 8, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> I went to our local Lidl looking for these yesterday. Granted I don't know what they look like, but presumed they would be near the "normal" bread. No luck. Looks like I will have to wait till I get back to the UK.


I don't know if the Lidl's in Spain have in-store bakeries but that's where they are back over here, from what I know they are a triangle shape but if your planning on trying them I hope you have strong jaws as I've heard they can take a lot of chewing haha  x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 8, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> I went to our local Lidl looking for these yesterday. Granted I don't know what they look like, but presumed they would be near the "normal" bread. No luck. Looks like I will have to wait till I get back to the UK.


I think from what I have read they are in store baked here, but I don't shop in Lidl it is not worth the journey across town for me.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Tried oven chips last night only had a few was 5.4 before and 8.7 after 7.0 before bed  and 5.1 on waking x so probs will only have them as an occasional treat x


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't know if the Lidl's in Spain have in-store bakeries but that's where they are back over here, from what I know they are a triangle shape but if your planning on trying them I hope you have strong jaws as I've heard they can take a lot of chewing haha  x


Thanks (and @grovesy) I didn't think to check the instore bakery. I just presumed they would be in a packet. I will look again.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 9, 2017)

I have about 100grms of McCains French Fries in an Air Fryer and I'm either lucky on not badly broken but I don't have a big spike, mostly it's about 2 points


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 10, 2017)

We had fish and chips last night The fish cooked in the oven with butter and swede and Celeriac  chips fried in coconut oil  ,the swede chips need to be started first in the hot oil because the celeriac doesn't take as long to cook.Served with veg and parsley sauce lots of salt and  vinegar on the chips 
  CAROL


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 10, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I don't know if the Lidl's in Spain have in-store bakeries but that's where they are back over here, from what I know they are a triangle shape but if your planning on trying them I hope you have strong jaws as I've heard they can take a lot of chewing haha  x


Thanks to your description I found them today!! I haven't tried them yet. They look big hefty things.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 10, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> Thanks to your description I found them today!! I haven't tried them yet. They look big hefty things.


I don't fancy them purely based on the look of them I just normally use 50/50 rolls and bread or a wholemeal roll, let me know how they are though and I might give one a go  if I can manage granola every morning I'm sure a roll won't defeat me haha x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 10, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> Thanks to your description I found them today!! I haven't tried them yet. They look big hefty things.


Some say one is too much. They have half a one.


----------



## Robin (Mar 10, 2017)

I usually share one with OH. We both like them, but a whole one is outfacing (and takes too long to eat)


----------



## Radders (Mar 10, 2017)

I have no problem whatsoever eating a whole Lidl roll. I wouldn't be able to eat both halves at once, mind, as that would be a mouthful, but as an open sandwich it's not a problem. I have always preferred bread that has some substance and bits in it to the limp sliced stuff!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 10, 2017)

Chip butty, just sayin'


----------

